# A & W coming along.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the A&W out and lights hooked up. Once car has headlights. I used some diner parts glued to a clear plastic base. Dibond roof, will cover it with black roofing. Roller skate car hops will be installed next.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, the good old days, when eating out was fun and less expensive!
Looks good Jerry.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

That does look nice!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Send her out with a Root Beer Float, burger and fries!
But I think your sign is on the wrong end, should shine down the street to town!
John


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice, those old A&Ws were really great.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat stuff,Jerry. 
I forgot if told us, but did you find it as a kit for the drive in?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Jerry! Did you get the sign from Miller Engineering? 

Skate hops will be a nice touch. How detailed are you going to go? Are you going to add an ordering menu and speaker at each stall?

-Jim


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the carhops installed. Rod through two of them, the skinny one got siliconed down. No more detail is planned. Were no speaker things, as I recall. Just came out and got your order. Parts were picked up online Facebook swap shop, not sure where it came from. Is altered some to fit the basic plastic box I had made previously. Does have an interior and a menu on the wall there and on the wall outside. Inside lights up. I'll try to get a shot of that posted. A&W sign is from an LGB Esso gas sign I got online years ago . Peeled that off and had Stan make a decal for it, had to alter the proportions a little.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, great job Jerry!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

The bad thing is that I can almost taste the floats, burgers, and fries. The good thing is the model is so neat!

I grew up in the Hershey area. We did not have A&W, but we did have Twin Kiss: root beer in frosted mugs, root beet floats, onion rings, fries, Hollywood burgers, and the signature frozen custard cone with the chocolate and vanilla flavors intertwined.

My wife is a Hoosier, and does have the fond memories of A&W. I am glad the root beer is still available at the grocery store.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a look at your pictures Jerry and I'm absolutely sure I could smell a burger cooking. A great job, well done, the night picture looks so real. 
As you may know we have Tim Horton's coffee shops up here in Canada, I have thought of building one, but I'm not sure I could afford all the scale police cars which are typically found outside!
Well done Jerry, thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the close proximity to the track. The A&W in my home town backed up to the mainline running through the desert on its way north towards the Tehachapi Loop. I'm sure the engineers wished they could get a cold one on the way. Who knows, maybe they did once in a while. ;-) Very nicely done.

Scott


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Jerry that looks great, and brings back many pleasant memories
Dennis


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice, Jerry. The Last of the Dog N'Suds drive ins, that I know of, is in the village of Richmond, IL, up near the Wisconsin border, and every time I'm up there, I try to stop in, brings back lots of fond memories. Especially nice on the weekends when they have the Cruise nights.

Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There is one in Wichita:
https://www.supalicious.com/kansas/wichita/restaurant/dog-n-suds-restaurants


----------

